# Hinged Backdrag Blade



## meborder

Looking for pictures of a hinged back drag blade, one that goes on the backside on your front blade and floats while going forward.

thinking this is a mod that would make my life easier, just looking for ideas.

thanks!


----------



## theplowmeister

what kind of plow you puting this on?

I make them for fisher plows that mount on the trip edge pivot pins Like this









backdraging










pushing


----------



## peteo1

Looking at the pics it looks to me like the trip edge doesn't contact the ground when backdragging. Is that by design so you get mire weight on the back edge? Also how does it keep from folding up when backdragging? I like the idea you have I'm just bit seeing how it works.


----------



## theplowmeister

yes more weight. the backdrage edge rests on the back of the trip edge so it cant fold forword.


----------



## meborder

mine would be going on an old western.

i'm liking the way yours bolts up, i was concerned that the vertical reinforcement veins wouldnt be strong enough to hold up, ... 

good starting point for ideas anyway.

thanks!


----------



## peteo1

Does it affect trip trip edge in any way as far as not letting if trip fully? Sorry for all the questions I've never known anyone who's ever had one. It would be nice to backdrag and be done. As it is now I backdrag, push forward and then backdrag again. It does a good job and all but anything to make it more efficient and easier on my truck I think is worth looking into.


----------



## theplowmeister

Ive used this design for 20+ years the only one that ever broke I had mad out of an old cutting edge instead of mild steel.

the whole point of hinging it is so it doesnt interfere with the trip edge.

depending on how old your plow is... newer plows have a 70 degree angle on the cutting edge which backdrag better than the old plows with less of an angle.


----------



## peteo1

Mine is last years model. I'm still trying to wear down the trip edge so I can put a cutting edge on it. That has to be the dumbest thing ever. Would it really kill the people at fisher to make the trip edge an inch or so shorter so I could just bolt an edge on.


----------



## theplowmeister

I think what is dumb is demand to spend more money on a cutting edge that is not needed on a brand now plow. On all my fishers ( ive had4 new fisher plows over the years) I always went 2 or 3 years before I had to spend extra money on a cutting edge. I realy dont see the problem. The plow is designed this way why cant you be happy you dont have to pay for a cutting edge on a brand new plow.

How about, it comes with the first cutting edge welded on to the plow.... now you happy


----------



## peteo1

How about me not having to wear down my trip edge. It's real simple guy, 700# on a 1/2" cutting edge is going to scrape a driveway or lot better than that same 700#s on the full width of the trip edge. Am I right? Yes. It's basic physics. Or how about this one....the typical cutting edge is 6" tall. The standard trip edge is 6" as well. Why not make the edge 4 1/2" or 5" and just bolt an edge on? After spending over $5000 on my plow I don't feel I should have to wear it out before I put an edge on it.


----------



## theplowmeister

Ok so you think Boss gives you a free trip edge when you by the plow? its in the price. 

and ya its simple physics use the plow cutting edge, nice and thin so you have lots of pressure and when you need it get a new cutting edge.


----------



## cubanb343

Wouldn't the hinged back drag edge catch on uneven concrete? Normal back dragging floats over those bumps, and smooths gravel.


----------



## theplowmeister

cubanb343;1434534 said:


> Wouldn't the hinged back drag edge catch on uneven concrete? Normal back dragging floats over those bumps, and smooths gravel.


How do you figure a "normal" backdrag floats?


----------



## larboc

theplowmeister;1434831 said:


> How do you figure a "normal" backdrag floats?


The irony in the first line of your signature is painful.
Please review.

http://www.wikihow.com/Use-You're-and-Your


----------

